# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Tosi-TV -idea

## Rbnqss

Herneiden vetäminen nenään seuraavasta ideasta olkoon jokaisen omalla kustannuksella tapahtuva.

Nyt kun eletään kovasti tosi-tv aikakautta niin miksi VR ei voisi samanlaista. Yleisön kiinnostus VR:ää kohtaan kasvaisi ja samalla päästään Pendolinoista ja turhista johtohenkilöistä eroon.

Eli kerätään VR:n nykyiset johtajat ja apujohtajat ja apujohtajan apujohtajat maamme 18:sta pendolinoyksikköön, jotka tehdään jarruttomiksi. Sr2 otetaan Uusipaavalniemeksi suorittamaan heittoliike ripeän kiihtyvyytensä ansiosta.  
Jatketaan turun matkustajasataman rataa senverran että kiskot päättyvät aivan reunalle ilman päätepuskinta, ja heittoon sallitaan vauhdinotto. 
Tämän jälkeen varmistetaan että satamassa ei ole juuri kyseisellä hetkellä laivoja ja yksi yksikkö kerrallaan pistetään työntöliikkeenä vauhtia niin paljon kuin on mahdollista ja heittorajalla olevan suorittajan lipulla antamasta merkistä suoritetaan heitto. Johtajat jaotellaan neljän henkilön ryhmiin, jonka jälkeen suoritetaan yksikön arvonta. Se ryhmä aloittaa, jolle arvassa sattuu vitosrunko. Vitosrunko käännetään niin että ohjausvaunuton pää on merelle päin. Neljästä henkilöstä kaksi miettii miten jarruttomaksi tehty pendolino saadaan pysähtymään ennen satama-allasta. kahdesta jäljellejääneestä toisen tehtävä on puhelimitse vakuutettava medialle että mitään ongelmia ei ole ja että tämä on ihan normaalia ja toinen antaa haastatteluja medialle. lukuunottamatta niitä kahta, jotka miettivät ongelmaan ratkaisua, henkilöt eivät saa olla yhteydessä keskenään. Mikäli tehtävä onnistuu, henkilöt saavat jatkaa virkasa toimittamista mutta mikäli tehtävä epäonnistuu niin voidaan heidät erottaa virantoimituksesta pätemättöminä tehtävään. 

Mitä VR tästä hyötyisi? SItä mukaa kun tehtävät epäonnistuvat, kasvaa VR:n tavoite saada liikevoittoa joka kerta. Imagotappio pienenee jokaiseen mereen plumpsahtaneen pendolinon myötä. Siinähän sitä jo VR:llekkin, taas voitaisiin lyödä hirveällä rummutuksella kehiin UJA v2. 


Ja toistan, mikäli tarvetta herneiden vetämiseen tästä ilmenee, lähin siwan pakasteallas tarjoaa ne edullisesti.  (Tämä on syntynyt VR:n toimintaan väsyneen harrastajan pääkopassa.)

----------

